# The Hex Shooter: My 1st Design



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello everyone, I wanted to share with all of you my very first slingshot design. I call it the HEX shooter. I basically designed it for smaller type ammo, but this image can be scaled up or down to fit your shooting needs. When you print this image it prints out a bit smaller than I has originally drew it so scale it up a bit. Also to let you know there are 2 designs in this one image, the first is with the RED forks with a "V" middle and the second is with the semi-circle middle. One other thing, because this is a smaller design I would probably suggest reinforcing the forks with at least 1/8 inch circular steel bar. Have fun with the design and if any of you make one let me see the pictures and let me know what you think. 

JLS: Survival


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

thanx for shareing . i like the pocket shooters. this'll go great with some office bands .  







all i need now is to get a hold of a printer. thanx once again for the share.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Chunky, I like.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks ... I am a fan of the small guys.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Tirador (Jun 14, 2010)

Very nice! I like it a lot! Do you have pictures of one made already? I tried to look for it, but I couldn't find it.


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

no I havent made one yet


----------



## Classic Slingshot (Apr 27, 2011)

very nice design


----------



## obomb21 (Dec 21, 2011)

thats a sick little shooter


----------

